# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Πολεμικά πλοία που μετασκευάστηκαν σε Επιβατηγά πλοία

## chrb

Γνωρίζετε πλοία Πολεμικού ναυτικού μιας χώρας που ύστερα έγιναν ferry ή εγ ;
Εγώ ένα ξέρω: Agios andreas της med link lines που έκανε μέχρι το 2003 τη γραμμή Πάτρα-Πρίντεζι. Ναυπήγησης 1969

----------


## xara

Το αξέχαστο επιβατηγό ΝΑΙΑΣ της Κατσουλάκου, που ήταν Γαλλικό αντιτορπιλικό.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το αξέχαστο επιβατηγό ΝΑΙΑΣ της Κατσουλάκου, που ήταν Γαλλικό αντιτορπιλικό.


xara επέτρεψε μου να σε διορθόσω, το ΝΑΪΑΣ είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως επιβατηγό, όπως φαίνεται και εδώ. 

Παλιότερα κυκλοφορούσαν τέτοιες φήμες και για άλλα πλοία όπως το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ. Αλλά τι περιμενείς, πρόσφατα γνωστός μου είπε εμπιστευτικά οτι ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ ήταν παλιά ποταμόπλοιο :shock: ήμαρτον...

Δεν είναι λίγα πάντως τα πολεμικά που μετατράπηκαν σε φέρι.
Ορισμένα που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό είναι 
ακτοπλοϊκά που μετασκευαστηκαν μετά τον πόλεμο
ο ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ του Καβουνίδη (πρ.Κυκλάδες του Τόγια, πρώην Καναδική φρεγάτα)
το ΕΡΜΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ πρ. κορβέτα τυπ. Flower
το ΚΑΔΙΩ
το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ και το ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ των Τυπάλδων
τα ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ και ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ του Φουστάνου

και ένα πιο σύγχρονο
το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ του Στρίντζη

ενώ μετασκευαστηκαν και αρκετά σε κρουαζιερόπλοια
π.χ. ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και ΡΟΔΟΣ των Τυπάλδων
STELLA MARIS I
κ.α.

----------


## esperos

Ellinis,  το  ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΗ  ήταν  όχι  ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ

----------


## xara

> xara επέτρεψε μου να σε διορθόσω, το ΝΑΪΑΣ είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως επιβατηγό, όπως φαίνεται και εδώ.


Εχω λάθος εδω για το ΝΑΙΑΣ.
Πρώην πολεμικό του Καναδικού ναυτικού, ήταν το *ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ* του Φουστάνου, το οποίο ήρθε στην χώρα μας, λόγω των επανορθώσεων του Β' ΠΠ και ήταν αμιγώς επιβατηγό

----------


## nautikos

Πρωην πολεμικα (βοηθητικα) ηταν και ο *Αγιος Ανδρεας ΙΙ* της Med Link Lines και το κρουαζεροπλοιο *Μαρια Κοσμας*. Και τα δυο ανηκαν στο Αυστραλιανο πολεμικο ναυτικο, το πρωτο χρησιμευε σαν ελικοπτεροφορο,αποβατικο και εκπαιδευτικο (γι'αυτο και η δευτερη γεφυρα), ενω το δευτερο ηταν ωκεανογραφικο πλοιο.

----------


## esperos

Σωστά  με  την  διαφορά  ότι  το  ΑΓΙΟΣ  ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ  ξεκίνησε  την  σταδιοδρομία  του  ως  εμπορικό  και  αργότερα  κατέληξε  στο  Αυστραλιανό  πολεμικό  ναυτικό.

----------


## Ellinis

Εντυπωσιακό είναι την ελληνική σημαία είχε σηκώσει και ένα πρώην αεροπλανοφόρο! 

Το αεροπλανοφόρο συνοδείας FENCER μετατράπηκε μετά τον πόλεμο στο μεταναστευτικό SYDNEY για τη Lauro και από το 1968 έκανε κρουαζιέρες. Το 1970 πουλήθηκε στο Βρεταννικό ταξιδιωτικό γραφείο Sovereign Cruises (που είχε ναυλώσει και το Β.ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ) και μετανομάστηκε GALAXY QUEEN.
Σε Ελληνικά χέρια ήρθε το 1973 για λογαριασμό κάποιου Κοτσοβίλη ως LADY TINA ή κάτα άλλες πηγές LADY DINA.
Ναυλώθηκε το 1974 στη Siosa και ταξίδεψε στη Μεσόγειο χωρίς επιτυχία ως CARIBIA 2 και διαλύθηκε το 1975.

Περισσότερα εδώ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Εντυπωσιακό είναι την ελληνική σημαία είχε σηκώσει και ένα πρώην αεροπλανοφόρο! 
> 
> Το αεροπλανοφόρο συνοδείας FENCER μετατράπηκε μετά τον πόλεμο στο μεταναστευτικό SYDNEY για τη Lauro και από το 1968 έκανε κρουαζιέρες. Το 1970 πουλήθηκε στο Βρεταννικό ταξιδιωτικό γραφείο Sovereign Cruises (που είχε ναυλώσει και το Β.ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ) και μετανομάστηκε GALAXY QUEEN.
> Σε Ελληνικά χέρια ήρθε το 1973 για λογαριασμό κάποιου Κοτσοβίλη ως LADY TINA ή κάτα άλλες πηγές LADY DINA.
> Ναυλώθηκε το 1974 στη Siosa και ταξίδεψε στη Μεσόγειο χωρίς επιτυχία ως CARIBIA 2 και διαλύθηκε το 1975.
> 
> Περισσότερα εδώ.


Και φωτογραφίες σε αυτό το λινκ http://www.navsource.org/archives/03/014.htm

----------


## nautikos

¶λλα πολεμικα πλοια και μαλιστα ελληνικα που μετασκευαστηκαν σε επιβατικα εινα τα *Αντιγονη* και *Χριστινα* της _Ionian Cruises_, με εδρα την Κερκυρα. Προκειται για της πρωην τορπιλακατους *Αιολος* και *Αστραπη* του Π.Ν., τυπου _Brave_. Μαλιστα η μια απο τις δυο ειχε για προωση 3 _gas turbines_! Μια απο αυτες επισης θα τη δειτε στις ναυμαχιες του Πρεκα στην ταινια η ''_Μεσογειος φλεγεται_'' :Very Happy: .

----------


## Velista

Ο Αίολος ήταν με 2 κι η "Αστράπω" με 3.(Στο τσακ δεν πρόλαβα να την καπετανέψω-κρίμα). Με "κράτει" τις μηχανές, έκανε 7 κόμβους. Δεν υπήρχε ωραιότερη στιγμή απ' όταν έβαζε μπροστά τις μηχανές, που έβγαινε όλος ο κόσμος στα καταστρώματα όχι τόσο να δει τις φωτιές που έβγαζε, όσο για ν' ακούσει τη μουσική απ' τις εξαγωγές. Τις μέρες που γυρίζονταν το φοβερό αυτό έργο με τον (φοβερώτερο) Πρέκα η Διοίκηση Τορπιλλακάτων, είχε φτύσει αίμα.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα ακόμη πολεμικό σκαρί που μετασκευάστηκε σε επιβατηγό και που παραμένει σήμερα ενεργό είναι το μικρό κρουαζιερόπλοιο ΖΕΥΣ ΙΙ.
Πρόκειται για μετασκευασμένη ακτοφυλακίδα τύπου Fairmile B.

zeus II.jpg cruise2.jpg

Σύμφωνα με τους Καναδούς που έχουν ψάξει το θέμα εδώ, το πλοίο ναυπηγήθηκε το 1944 στον Καναδά ως ΜL 124. Μετά τον πόλεμο άλλαξε διάφορα ονόματα (DISCOVERY, ELK, PTC-724) και τελικά εκποιήθηκε για εμπορική χρήση το 1954. Μετασκευάστηκε ως μικρό κρουαζιερόπλοιο και έπιασε δουλειά στον Καναδά ως PACIFIC GOLD. Στην Ελλάδα πρέπει να ήρθε το 1997.
Σήμερα ταξιδεύει για τη Zeus Casual Cruises και μπορεί να μεταφέρει ως 38 επιβάτες.

Και τα πλάνα των καταστρωμάτων του:
zeus-main-deck.jpg
zeus-lower-deck.jpg
πηγή

Για περισσότερα για κάποια από τα εναπομείναντα Fairmile δείτε εδώ

----------


## Ellinis

> Δεν είναι λίγα πάντως τα πολεμικά που μετατράπηκαν σε φέρι.
> Ορισμένα που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό είναι 
> ακτοπλοϊκά που μετασκευαστηκαν μετά τον πόλεμο
> ο ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ του Καβουνίδη (πρ.Κυκλάδες του Τόγια, πρώην Καναδική φρεγάτα)
> το ΕΡΜΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ πρ. κορβέτα τυπ. Flower
> το ΚΑΔΙΩ
> το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ και το ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ των Τυπάλδων
> τα ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ και ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ του Φουστάνου
> 
> ...


Στον κατάλογο των πολεμικών που ναυπηγήθηκαν ως πολεμικά και μετασκευάστηκαν σε επιβατηγά να προσθέσουμε μερικά ακτοπλοϊκά

τα προπολεμικά :
ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ που ήταν πρώην αγγλική φρεγάτα
ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ, ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ και ΣΟΦΙΑ που ήταν πρώην αγγλικά sloops
ΚΑΛΥΔΩΝ (ΙΙ) και AKTION που ήταν γερμανικά ναρκαλλιευτικά
ενώ αρκετά μικρά γαλλικά περιπολικά (βασισμένα σε σχέδια αλιευτικών) χρησίμευσαν για λίγο στην ακτοπλοϊα (σχετικά εδώ)

και τα παρακάτω μεταπολεμικά επιβατηγά :

το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ του Καβουνίδη (πρώην κρατικό ΣΥΡΟΣ, πρώην φρεγάτα τύπου Flower)
και αρκετές ακόμη κορβέτες (σχετικά εδώ) που λειτούργησαν περισσότερο ως φορτηγά παρά επιβατηγά καθώς και  οι κρατικές κορβέτες που χρησίμευσαν αμετασκεύαστες ως επιβατηγά "εκτάκτου ανάγκης". 
το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Φ. που ήταν πρώην αμερικανικό περιπολικό συνοδείας
το ΥΔΡΑ του Τυπάλδου
το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ του Τόγια
το ΚΑΛΥΔΩΝ ΙΙΙ που είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως αποβατικό
τοΥΠΑΠΑΝΤΗ που περισσότερο ταξίδεψε ως φορτηγό
και το ΕΛΕΝΑ Π. που είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως γερμανικό ναρκαλλιευτικό

ενώ αρκετά αποβατικά μετετράπησαν σε πορθμεία (σχετικά εδω)

Στα κρουαζιερόπλοια να πρσθέσουμε 
το ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ του Καβουνίδη
το ΧΡ.ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ που ήταν πρώην περιπολικό
το PRINCESS LYDIA

και το υπερωκεάνειο HELLENIC PRINCE που ήταν πρώην υδροπλανοφόρο
ενώ το ΤΑΣΜΑΝΙΑ ολοκληρώθηκε ως αεροπλανοφόρο σε σχέδια φορτηγού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To AΡΝΤΕΝΑ ως ΗΜS PEONY ήταν minesweeping sloop θα λέγαμε ναρκαλιευτικό/φρεγάτα. Ειδικά γιά το sloop δεν υπάρχει ακριβής ερμηνεία.Στον 20ο αιώνα οι Βρετανοί εννοούσαν εκείνο το πλοίο συνοδείας το οποίο με τα δεδομένα του Β΄Παγκ.Πολέμου ήταν μεταξύ κορβέτας κ φρεγάτας. Κάτι αντίστοιχο ήταν κ είναι γιά τους Γάλλους το aviso το οποίο στο ΝΑΤΟ ταξινομείται ως κορβέτα.
Περιττό να πούμε ότι όλοι αυτοί οι όροι προέρχονται από την εποχή του ιστιοφόρου ναυτικού.

----------


## Ellinis

Nα προσθέσω και δυο ακόμη πολεμικά που αγοράστηκαν από Έλληνες και μετετράπηκαν; σε επιβατηγά.
Και τα δυο ήταν κανονιοφόροι τύπου Τampa της αμερικανικής ακτοφυλακής, 1500 τόνων με διαστάσεις 73 Χ 11,9 μέτρα, που μπορούσαν να κινηθούν με 14 κόμβους. 


Το ένα ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο της κλάσης, το ΤΑΜΡΑ, το οποίο ναυπηγήθηκε το 1921 στο Oakland (περισσότερα για τη δράση του _εδώ_). 
tampa-ii.jpg
πηγή

Και τα δυο πλοίο πέρασαν το 1941 στην υπηρεσία του Π.Ν. των ΗΠΑ και υπηρέτησαν σε περιπολίες στα στενά της Γροιλανδίας. Μετά τον πόλεμο, το 1947, πουλήθηκαν και το ΤΑΜΡΑ το πήρε ο Β.Χανιώτης που είχε τότε και το υπερωκεάνειο ΣΙΤΥ ΟΦ ΑΘΕΝΣ. Το ΤΑΜΡΑ δεν άλλαξε όνομα και χρησίμευσε για να μεταφέρει εβραίους μετανάστες (εκτοπισμένους από τον πόλεμο) στην Παλαιστίνη. Έτσι το βρίσκουμε να έχει πάθει βλάβη νότιοδυτικά της Κρήτης στις 28/12/1948 με 500 επιβάτες :
tampa.jpg

Το πλοίο ρυμουλκήθηκε μετά από λίγες μέρες στη Σούδα από το ναυαγοσωστικό URUGUAY.
Στη συνέχεια πουλήθηκε στην Tobago Co. ως RIGEL KENT και το 1951 διαλύθηκε στη Σαβόνα.


Το δεύτερο ήταν η κανονιοφόρος MODOC, ναυπήγησης 1922 στο Oakland. Κέρδισε δημοσιότητα όταν βρέθηκε από σπόντα κοντά στα αντιμαχόμενα BISMARCK και PRINCE OF WALES (περισσότερα για τη δράση του _εδώ_). 
modoc.jpg
πηγή

Μετά τον πόλεμο το αγόρασε ο Εμμ.Βελλιανίτης και υψώνοντας σημαία Ονδούρας μετονομάστηκε ΑΜΑLIA V. Όπως αναφέρεται στα "Ναυτικά Χρονικά" του 1948 προοριζόταν να κάνει ακτοπλοΐα.
amalia v1.jpgamalia v2.jpg
Τελικά το πούλησε το 1950 στην Tropical Navigation του Ισημερινού και ως MACHALA ταξιδεψε μέχρι που διαλύθηκε εκεί το 1964.

----------


## Ellinis

Το σκέφτηκα, το ξανασκέφτηκα τελικά είπα να το προσθέσω σε αυτό το θέμα.

Tο  1880-81 ναυπηγήθηκαν στη Γαλλία για το Π.Ν. τέσσερις κανονιοφόροι με σκοπό να δράσουν στον Αμβρακικό και ονομάστηκαν «Σφακτηρία», «Μυκάλη», «Ναυπακτία» και «Αμβρακία». 



> Είχαν εκτόπισμα 52  τόνους, μήκος 22m και πλάτος 4.5m. Η μέγιστη ταχύτητα τους ήταν 10  κόμβοι. Τον οπλισμό τους αποτελούσε ένα πυροβόλο Krupp των 12cm και δύο  επακόντιες τορπίλες. Η επακόντια τορπίλη ήταν ένα μεταλλικό δοχείο  γεμάτο με εκρηκτικά στερεωμένο στην άκρη ενός κονταριού. Το κοντάρι αυτό φερόταν στην πλευρά του πλοίου. Όταν το πλοίο έκανε επίθεση στον αντίπαλο το κοντάρι εκτεινόταν στην πλώρη ώστε να εξέχει σχεδόν καθόλο του το μήκος. Το πλοίο έπλεε με όλη του την ταχύτητα, οι 10 κόμβοι ήσαν τότε μεγάλη ταχύτητα, και χτυπούσε τον αντίπαλο με την «τορπίλη». Φυσικά το όπλο αυτό δεν ήταν και τόσο αποτελεσματικό. πηγή


Ένα χρόνο μετά την παραλαβή τους  μετονομάστηκαν σε Α, Β, Γ και Δ, ενώ αφαιρέθηκαν οι "τορπίλες". Μετά τους Βαλκανικούς παροπλίστηκαν.

H κανονιοφόρος "Δ"  (πρώην ΑΜΒΡΑΚΙΑ) πουλήθηκε το 1925 στους Πανταζή & Γκούμα και μετασκευάστηκε σε  επιβατηγό και από ατμόπλοιο σε δηζελόπλοιο. Ως επιβατηγό καταμετρήθηκε  στους 37 κόρους (καθαρούς 10) με μήκος 21,7 μέτρα και πλάτος 4,1 και  μετονομάστηκε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ.
Μετονομάστηκε ΔΕΛΤΑ το 1927 και αργότερα ανήκε στους Αφούς Βασιλόπουλου.
Κατά την Κατοχή επιτάχθηκε  από τους Γερμανούς, οι οποίοί με την αποχώρηση τους το ανατινάξανε με εκρηκτικά  στις 12.10.44 στην προβλήτα της Σέλ στο Πέραμα και καταστράφηκε.

Και μια φωτογραφία της "Δ" από το λεύκωμα του Π.Ν. για τους Βαλκανικούς:
Delta.png

Να αναφέρουμε με την ευκαρία οτι η "Άλφα" (πρώην ΣΦΑΚΤΗΡΙΑ) πουλήθηκε το 1924 στον Πρ.Βαγιάνη ως  υδροφόρος ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ. Ημιβυθίστηκε το 1934 στην περιοχή Πειραιώς και  διαλύθηκε αργότερα από τον ιδιοκτήτη της.
Η "Βήτα" αναφέρεται ως βυθισμένη το 1921 στο Ναύσταθμο και η "Γ" βυθίστηκε το 1918 στη Ψυττάλεια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HMS HIGHWAY (ex-LSD10).jpgHMS HIGHWAYANTONIO MACEO.jpgANTONIO MACEO  a.jpg ANTONIO MACEO
πηγή  όλα navsource

Aδελφό του ΒΠ ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ πρώην ΥΠΕΡΙΩΝ,που το 1951 πωλήθηκε σε Αμερικάνους ιδιώτες κ μετατράπηκε σε τραινάδικο γιά γραμμή Φλώριδα-Κούβα. Το 1956 Μετονομάστηκε ΑΒΑCO QUEEN.
Στη Νο3 περιμένει στο Port Εverglades να φορτώσει βαγόνια γιά την Αβάνα ~ 1953.

----------


## Ellinis

> HMS HIGHWAY (ex-LSD10).jpgHMS HIGHWAYANTONIO MACEO.jpgANTONIO MACEO  a.jpg ANTONIO MACEO
> πηγή  όλα navsource
> 
> Aδελφό του ΒΠ ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ πρώην ΥΠΕΡΙΩΝ,που το 1951 πωλήθηκε σε Αμερικάνους ιδιώτες κ μετατράπηκε σε τραινάδικο γιά γραμμή Φλώριδα-Κούβα. Το 1956 Μετονομάστηκε ΑΒΑCO QUEEN.
> Στη Νο3 περιμένει στο Port Εverglades να φορτώσει βαγόνια γιά την Αβάνα ~ 1953.


Aπό τα αμερικάνικα LSD, εκτός του παραπάνω και του CITY OF HAVANA (ex USS NORTHWAY) που έχει αναφερθεί *εδώ*, ύπηρξε και ένα τρίτο που μετασκευάστηκε σε ρο-ρο φέρι με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς 12 επιβατών.
Το LSD-23 FORT SNELLING έμεινε ημιτελές στο τέλος του πολέμου και τελικά ολοκληρώθηκε το 1956 ως το ρο-ρο CARIB QUEEN.
10170805.jpg
πηγή

Ήταν ιδιοκτησίας της ίδιας εταιρίας που είχε και το ABACO QUEEN, της Trailer Marine Transport, η οποία μετέφερε τρέιλερς με εμπορεύματα μεταξύ Φλόριντα και Πόρτο Ρίκο. Όμως στο πρώτο ταξίδι του CARIB QUEEN από τη Jacksonville προς το Πόρτο Ρίκο, παρουσίασε προβλήματα στους λέβητες και ακολούθησε δικαστική διαμάχη. Δεν ξέρω αν το ABACO QUEEN ταξίδεψε για αυτή την εταιρία, πάντως και αυτό έμπλεξε μετά την πώληση του στην ΤΜΤ το 1956 σε νομικές περιπέτειες και πιθανώς να μην ταξίδεψε μέχρι το 1960 που τελικά διαλύθηκε. 

Το CARIB QUEEN περιήλθε το 1958 στην κυβέρνηση των ΗΠΑ εξαιτίας χρεών των ιδιοκτητών και το 1959 εντάχθηκε στο Π.Ν. ως φορτηγό πλοίο και μετονομάστηκε TAURUS.
USNS_Taurus_(T-AK-273)_at_anchor_c1960.jpg

Το 1969 παροπλίστηκε και πουλήθηκε για σκραπ όμως το 1974 βρήκε αγοραστή που το μετέτρεψε στο πλωτό γεωτρύπανο DOUGLAS CARVER. Διαλύθηκε το 1989.
1666249.jpg
πηγή

Υπήρχε και ένα ακόμη LSD, POINT DEFIANCE (LSD-24, ex-HILTON HEAD) που καθελκύσθηκε το 1945 για ιδιώτες, αλλά δεν έχω βρει αν ολοκληρώθηκε και ως τι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το CARIB QUEEN περιήλθε το 1958 στην κυβέρνηση των ΗΠΑ εξαιτίας χρεών των ιδιοκτητών και το 1959 εντάχθηκε στο Π.Ν. ως φορτηγό πλοίο και μετονομάστηκε TAURUS.


 Eίχε σύντμηση LSV δλδ Landing Ship Vehicle.Μόνο γιά κάποιο  διάστημα είχε περιέργγως την σύντμηση ΑΚ που αφορούσε συμβατικά φορτηγά.

----------


## Ellinis

Έπεσα τυχαία στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία όπου μου τράβηξε την προσοχή η πλώρη του σκάφους που παραπέμπει σε πολεμικού σκάφους.
KIMIGAYO MARU No2 ex gunboat Mandzhur.jpgKimigayo_Maru_Ship.JPG

Ψάχνοντας βρήκα οτι το εικονιζόμενο KIMIGAYO MARU No.2 ήταν ένα ιαπωνέζικο επιβατηγό-φορτηγό (μικτό) που είχε προκύψει το 1926 από τη μετασκευή μιας ρώσικης κανονιοφόρου MANDZHUR. 
Mandzhur1886-1923.jpg

Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1888 στα Burmeister & Wein της Δανίας και είχε διαστάσεις 66,7 x 12,2 μ. και 1.418 τόνους. Ανήκε στον τσαρικό στόλο της Άπω Ανατολής μέχρι το 1918 οπότε πέρασε στα χέρια των "Κόκκινων" για να περιέλθει το 1919 στους "Λευκούς". Το 1922 διέφυγε στη Μανίλα όπου κατόπιν πουλήθηκε στους Ιάπωνες. Βυθιστηκε την 1η Ιουνίου 1945 από αμερικανικά αεροσκάφη στη Θάλασσα της Ιαπωνίας.

Έπρεπε να περάσει σχεδόν ένας αιώνας για να δικαιωθούν οι Ιάπωνες με την ναυπήγηση κρουαζιερόπλοιων με κάπως ανάλογες πλώρες όπως αυτό που παρήγγειλε η Linblad...
Lindblad_Ulstein_Render.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Tρία από τα 35 πλοία υποστήριξης υδροπλάνων της κλάσης Barnegat, μετασκευάστηκαν στην Ελλάδα σε κρουαζιερόπλοια. Το BARNEGAT έγινε το ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ του Καβουνίδη, το SHELIKOF το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ των Τυπάλδων και το TIMBALIER το ομόσταυλο ΡΟΔΟΣ. Όμως από τα 351 πλοία, άλλο ένα μετασκευάστηκε σε επιβατηγό. Το ONSLOW πουλήθηκε το 1960 στη νεοσύστατη Philippines President Lines και μετασκευάστηκε στο επιβατηγό PRESIDENT QUEZON. Για μερικά χρόνια ήταν το ταχύτερο ακτοπλοϊκό στις Φιλιππίνες καθώς ανέπτυσε ταχύτητα 18 κόμβων. Το 1963 η εταιρία μετανόμασε τον ακτοπλοϊκό της κλάδο σε Philippines Pioneer Lines και το πλοίο μετονομάστηκε σε QUEZON και το 1965 σε PIONEER ILOILO. Δυο χρόνια αργότερα περιήλθε στην Galaxy Lines και μετονομάστηκε σε GALAXY. Όμως τον Οκτώβριο του 1971 βυθίστηκε στο Cebu όπου ήταν παροπλισμένο.

Galaxy ex USS Onslow.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν ήταν η φιλιππινέζικη μετασκευή ριζική όπως αυτή του USS BARNEGAT  όταν έγινε το ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ του Καβουνίδη αλλά και πάλι έγινε αγνώριστο αν συγκρίνουμε το GALAXY με το USS ONSLOW στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία.
19-N-58160&rendition=cq5dam.web.1280.1280.jpgΠηγή

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε Παναγιώτη για ριζικές μετασκευές ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ...
Moineau.jpg

Το MOINEAU ήταν η θαλαμηγός ενός πορτορικάνου. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1942 στον Καναδά ως φρεγάτα τύπου River για το βρετανικό ναυτικό. Θα ονομαζόταν ΑΝΝΑΝ αλλά τελικά ολοκληρώθηκε για το αμερικάνικο Π.Ν. ως NATCHEZ.
120800202.jpg

To 1947 εκποιήθηκε αλλά το 1948 το αγόρασε η Δομινικανή Δημοκρατία και το ενέταξε στο ναυτικό της ως JUAN PABLO DUARTE. Toν επόμενο χρόνο υπέστη ζημιές σε μια προσάραξη και έτσι εκποιήθηκε στον πορτορικάνο _Felix Benitez_,που το μετασκεύασε σε θαλαμηγό με στοιχεία art deco δίνοντας του το καλλιτεχνικό όνομα της τραγουδίστριας συζήγου του. H μετασκευή φαίνεται οτι ολοκληρώθηκε το 1957 αλλά δεν πρέπει να ήταν πετυχημένη μιας και το σκάφος διαλύθηκε το 1959.
moineau 1.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Tρία από τα 35 πλοία υποστήριξης υδροπλάνων της κλάσης Barnegat, μετασκευάστηκαν στην Ελλάδα σε κρουαζιερόπλοια. Το BARNEGAT έγινε το ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ του Καβουνίδη, το SHELIKOF το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ των Τυπάλδων και το TIMBALIER το ομόσταυλο ΡΟΔΟΣ. Όμως από τα 351 πλοία, άλλο ένα μετασκευάστηκε σε επιβατηγό. Το ONSLOW πουλήθηκε το 1960 στη νεοσύστατη Philippines President Lines και μετασκευάστηκε στο επιβατηγό PRESIDENT QUEZON. Για μερικά χρόνια ήταν το ταχύτερο ακτοπλοϊκό στις Φιλιππίνες καθώς ανέπτυσε ταχύτητα 18 κόμβων. Το 1963 η εταιρία μετανόμασε τον ακτοπλοϊκό της κλάδο σε Philippines Pioneer Lines και το πλοίο μετονομάστηκε σε QUEZON και το 1965 σε PIONEER ILOILO. Δυο χρόνια αργότερα περιήλθε στην Galaxy Lines και μετονομάστηκε σε GALAXY. Όμως τον Οκτώβριο του 1971 βυθίστηκε στο Cebu όπου ήταν παροπλισμένο.
> 
> Galaxy ex USS Onslow.jpg


 Μιά μετασκευή που σίγουρα έκανε το πλοίο top heavy αλλά ποιός θα ενδιαφερόταν γι'αυτό. ..Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μαθαίναμε  το ιστορικό κ των άλλων πλοίων που αναφέρονται στην διαφήμιση.Μιλάμε γιά μιά εποχή πριν από την πλημμυρίδα των σκαφών από Ιαπωνία που κατέκλυσε τις Φιλιππίνες.
Παρεμπιπτόντως να πούμε ότι καράβια σαν αυτό όταν ήλθαν στην Ελλάδα αποκαλούνταν από τους ναυτικούς  "αντιτορπιλικά" όπως άλλωστε αποκαλούσαν "κορβέτες" κάθε άλλο πολεμικό που μετασκευάστηκε σε Ε/Γ ανεξάρτητα αν ήταν ναρκαλιευτικό, περιπολικό,φρεγάτα ή πράγματι κορβέτα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μαθαίναμε  το ιστορικό κ των άλλων πλοίων που αναφέρονται στην διαφήμιση.Μιλάμε γιά μιά εποχή πριν από την πλημμυρίδα των σκαφών από Ιαπωνία που κατέκλυσε τις Φιλιππίνες.


Τα GEMINI, VIRGO και ODEON ήταν μετασκευές από αμερικάνικα παράκτια φορτηγάκια του στρατού τύπου "FS" σαν το εικονιζόμενο. 
MATHIS-FS_177.jpg
Πολλά από αυτά καταλήξαν τη δεκαετία του '50 στις Φιλιππίνες και μετατράπηκαν για ακτοπλοϊκά "μικτά" καθήκοντα ταξιδεύοντας για δεκαετίες. Περισσότερα και φωτογραφίες τους μπορείς να δεις _εδώ_.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Είναι αλήθεια ότι πολλά αυτά κατέληξαν κ στο ΠΝ της χώρας αυτής.

----------


## tomcat

Επίσης να θυμίσω και το πλοίο της ΗΠΕΙΡΩΤΙΚΗΣ   τον  αγαπημένο Αργοναύτη (MS ARGONAUT) που ήταν πρώην πολεμικό USS *Vixen* (*PG-53* ) το οποίο όμως ξεκίνησε την καριέρα του ώς ένα πολυτελέστατο για την εποχή του γιοτ!!!

----------

